# Royal Porthcawl Tuesday 21st Feb 2017



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have reserved a space for a 4 man team in the winter open at Porthcawl. Currently myself and Therod are interested in playing. I need another 2 people to make up a team.

Tuesday 21st Feb, shotgun start at 11am. Coffee and bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of golf followed by a 2course meal. Cost is Â£270 per team (Â£67.50 each) Max handicap is 24.

If you are interested please let me know and also please note this is the week BEFORE the forum meet at RSG/RCP.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 30, 2016)

I can't moan about not playing many top courses and turn down opportunities like this, but I don't know my work commitments as yet.
Can you put me down as a possible?


----------



## IanM (Nov 30, 2016)

I've got a team in this too!  Played the last 3 years.... great event, great course , great food after!!  Will be in decent condition, even in February!

See you there!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2016)

JamesR said:



			I can't moan about not playing many top courses and turn down opportunities like this, but I don't know my work commitments as yet.
Can you put me down as a possible?
		
Click to expand...

James, happy to put you down as a possible but I do need to send payment soon so any idea when you will be able to let me know?


----------



## JamesR (Nov 30, 2016)

drive4show said:



			James, happy to put you down as a possible but I do need to send payment soon so any idea when you will be able to let me know?
		
Click to expand...

Screw it, put me down to play, work can sort themselves out.
Cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Screw it, put me down to play, work can sort themselves out.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Woohoo I love the cavalier attitude, I bet you are the type that attacks tight pins behinds bunkers  

Thanks James, 1 space left chaps  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

I can let you know tommorrow mate


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can let you know tommorrow mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil  :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Nov 30, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Woohoo I love the cavalier attitude, *I bet you are the type that attacks tight pins behinds bunkers* 

Thanks James, 1 space left chaps  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Especially when I'm actually aiming for the centre of the green


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2016)

Typical!

I decide on a yes, even though its 559 miles, and check the diary only to see there's a 2 day meeting... next time Gordon


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Typical!

I decide on a yes, even though its *559 miles*, and check the diary only to see there's a 2 day meeting... next time Gordon
		
Click to expand...

You love me enough to drive that far to see me?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You love me enough to drive that far to see me?   

Click to expand...

I'd spotted James had said yes...:ears:


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 1, 2016)

Could I go down as reserve? That is if you proper golfers don't mind an 18 handicapper potentially swearing his way round the course with you...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2016)

No problem Paul, I've not heard back from Phil yet so you could already be in!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 1, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Could I go down as reserve? That is if you proper golfers don't mind an 18 handicapper potentially swearing his way round the course with you...

Click to expand...

I don't mind a bit of swearing around the course, I'm practically scratch at that!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2016)

You're in Paul as Phil can't make it. So it's myself, James, Paul and Nick. I need to send them a post dated cheque so I'm happy to collect money from you guys after Xmas if that is easier for everyone?


----------



## shewy (Dec 1, 2016)

typical a meet near me and I'm working!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 2, 2016)

Send me your details and I'll get it sent across when I can.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 2, 2016)

Just had a look at their website, the course looks fantastic. Although I may go and start getting some extra bunker practice in now. And stock up on balls...


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bugger.

Hopefully nobody has to cancel, if they do I'll happily step in!

#ambulancechaser


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice one Craig, will stick you down as 1st ambulance chaser reserve!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll show an interest too incase people have to drop out. Can be a slightly late valentines present to myself as I'm sure the fiancÃ© won't get me anything decent.

Also, need so come and play hayling or broadstone with you Gordon


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2016)

Cheers Steve, ambulance chaser #2!  

Ping me a message anytime you fancy a game at either course. Hayling is a better winter option, I'll drag Andy along as well  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2016)

Bugger, not getting on here very often is costing me missing out on these.

#3


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2016)

Chaps, we have 3 reserves so if 1 more person is interested we can enter a second team

#minimeet


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2016)

I would be if it wasn't for the Kent meet the following week Gordon.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2016)

Just bumping this up to see if there is 1 more person interested? If so we can enter a 2nd team and have a little mini meet.

Must be someone, Porthcawl is a fantastic course and well worth the trip if anyone is thinking about it?


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Just bumping this up to see if there is 1 more person interested? If so we can enter a 2nd team and have a little mini meet.

Must be someone, Porthcawl is a fantastic course and well worth the trip if anyone is thinking about it?
		
Click to expand...

I might be able to make this. Only 25 mins up the road from me. Wont know until tomorrow...need to find out if I can get the day off work.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice one Matty, if you can make it then it would be you, Fish, Huds (Craig) and SteveW86. I think you would have a good chance of coming 2nd


----------



## DRW (Dec 5, 2016)

Week before RSG, hmm, oh knickers to it you only live once.

If Matty6 cant make it and Fish/huds/stevew86 don't mind putting up with a hacker/me and would just need to check with the wife is around to cover the phone which she should be, I would be up for it.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 5, 2016)

Team B. 

Everyone in?


----------



## Bogie Boy (Dec 5, 2016)

I have entered a team in this too, so they'll be quite a few Forumers at fabulous RP. Was outstanding last Feb for the same winter comp and stunning value too what with the classy food to boot. Yet it is the view from the bay window in the locker roomer that steals it for me. The best links course I've played.


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Team B. 

Everyone in?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 5, 2016)

Happy to coordinate if people can get me.the dough for it


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 5, 2016)

Count me in gents.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2016)

Craig.....if you can get a B team together    give the Sec at RP a call and he will reserve a space for you. He is a top bloke and very accommodating  :thup:


To everyone planning to go........who is up for an overnight stay the night before so we can do the beer and curry thing? There is a Travelodge type place right next to the M4 at Newport which is 40mins from the course in the morning, usually sub Â£25 a night.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for that Gordon.

Would like to see the colour of people's money before committing myself to anything. 

Nothing so far...

As for pre-evening plan.  Definitely.  

Would also like to get a knock in day before or after (depending on tee time) somewhere linksy.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Happy to coordinate if people can get me.the dough for it
		
Click to expand...

Send out PM's with payment details for the commitment.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			..if you can get a *B team* together
		
Click to expand...

Oh I do love this term, whenever I've played in what has been called the B-team, I/we've won :smirk:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Oh I do love this term, whenever I've played in what has been called the B-team, I/we've won :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Game on


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Game on  



Click to expand...

reckon we could take 'em Gordy. I think fish has history with RPC


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

therod said:



			reckon we could take 'em Gordy. I think fish has history with RPC

Click to expand...

Oh I do, there's a few balls out there for sure, although the weather's never been great when I've played it and I've always struggled off the tee for some reason, but I'll always rise to a challenge :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Oh I do, there's a few balls out there for sure, although the weather's never been great when I've played it and I've always struggled off the tee for some reason, but I'll always rise to a challenge :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

That's RPC and Burnham and Berrow and I bet theres loads more still owe the Fish


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			That's RPC and Burnham and Berrow and I bet theres loads more still owe the Fish

Click to expand...

I usually play well at B&B, the last time the weather was atrocious though and I just couldn't get into it, think I'm turning into a fine weather golfer, aka Smiffy MKll :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 6, 2016)

You will never be a soft as Smiffy


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks for that Gordon.

Would like to see the colour of people's money before committing myself to anything. 

Nothing so far...

As for pre-evening plan.  Definitely.  

Would also like to get a knock in day before or after (depending on tee time) somewhere linksy.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to host at my place the day before (Radyr Golf Club). Not a links course but a very nice Colt course!

Send me your details and I'll send over the cash Craig.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 6, 2016)

Marty your mailbox is full


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Marty your mailbox is full
		
Click to expand...

Just cleared out some crap! Try again.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 6, 2016)

Good stuff.

Message sent to all with details. 

Matty, very kind offer. Love a good Colt course (like my home club). Definitely interested in playing :thup:

Is it likely to be fairways and greens at that time of the year though?


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 6, 2016)

Payment sent Craig.

We never have any temporary mats or greens during the winter. Also, full fairways right through the year.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 6, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Payment sent Craig.

We never have any temporary mats or greens during the winter. Also, full fairways right through the year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Payment received.

Looks like we have a plan forming :fore:


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 6, 2016)

If anyone else is interested in playing at Radyr the day before, the winter guest rate is Â£25 iirc. Think I can sign in 7 guests.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			You will never be a soft as Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

Or as warm and dry


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Happy to coordinate if people can get me.the dough for it
		
Click to expand...

Paid :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 7, 2016)

Received


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

The Ibis in Newport is currently available for Â£25 a room on the Monday night. It is right next to the M4 and 40 mins from the club in the morning. Nothing fancy, just a travelodge type place but handy for places to eat and it's a clean bed with a decent shower. 

I will probably be staying overnight, anyone else planning to?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I will probably be staying overnight, anyone else planning to?
		
Click to expand...

Double, or twin????


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Double, or twin????


Click to expand...

I'm not spooning with you


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2016)

drive4show said:



			The Ibis in Newport is currently available for Â£25 a room on the Monday night. It is right next to the M4 and 40 mins from the club in the morning. Nothing fancy, just a travelodge type place but handy for places to eat and it's a clean bed with a decent shower. 

I will probably be staying overnight, anyone else planning to?
		
Click to expand...


I stayed there when it was an Etap Hotel.... when I first went to work for Airbus in Newport......in those days "a clean bed" was a risky assumption!  Hope its better now!


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			If anyone else is interested in playing at Radyr the day before, the winter guest rate is Â£25 iirc. Think I can sign in 7 guests.
		
Click to expand...


I may be about for that!.... happy to reciprocate at Newport too.... how is Mr Swales?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

IanM said:



			I stayed there when it was an Etap Hotel.... when I first went to work for Airbus in Newport......in those days "a clean bed" was a risky assumption!  Hope its better now!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's fine, used it a few times. Like I said, nothing fancy but perfectly OK for a cheap overnight stay  :thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 8, 2016)

IanM said:



			I may be about for that!.... happy to reciprocate at Newport too.... how is Mr Swales?
		
Click to expand...

Newport....nice. That's one of our reciprocals. Been meaning to try out that place for a while!

Simon's doing well. He's the south west PGA captain. Anytime you're in the area give me a shout and we'll have a knock.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll just be driving down on the morning seeing as it's an 11am shotgun. If I suddenly don't have any work the day before due to the weather I may wander down early to catch the curry but that will be a last minute decision.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm unable to 100% commit ATM, so if you are you should take the place.

If not I will leave it open to others as I would hate to have to back out later. I was hoping to stay as a reserve and jump in last minute if needed.




DarrenWilliams said:



			Week before RSG, hmm, oh knickers to it you only live once.

If Matty6 cant make it and Fish/huds/stevew86 don't mind putting up with a hacker/me and would just need to check with the wife is around to cover the phone which she should be, I would be up for it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Dec 8, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm unable to 100% commit ATM, so if you are you should take the place.

If not I will leave it open to others as I would hate to have to back out later. I was hoping to stay as a reserve and jump in last minute if needed.
		
Click to expand...

The way I'm reading this is that you're not sure if you can make it so are offering your place to an earlier post from Darren who asked to be reserve.

Sorry you can't commit at this stage Steve but if Darren can't make it either then I'd be up for this, probably including the Monday game.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 8, 2016)

You read correctly   



Crow said:



			The way I'm reading this is that you're not sure if you can make it so are offering your place to an earlier post from Darren who asked to be reserve.

Sorry you can't commit at this stage Steve but if Darren can't make it either then I'd be up for this, probably including the Monday game.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2016)

So our B-team is;

Craig
Fish
Matty6
Darren

Reserves
Crow (he can commit immediately)
SteveW86

I think that's how I've read back the posts.

I wonder what the B could stand for &#128540;


----------



## JamesR (Dec 9, 2016)

I was going to look at staying closer to the golf club, my back doesn't really like a 40 mile drive before playing, or after (pathetic I know).
I don't know what's in the immediate area as yet, however.


----------



## IanM (Dec 9, 2016)

There is a Dormy House on site, worth calling club to see if free, or many b&b s in the vicinity...


----------



## JamesR (Dec 9, 2016)

Just had a quick look and there's a Premier Inn by the M4 near Bridgend, 15'ish miles out.

The dormy house, that is a good shout, cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2016)

The dormy house would be great but it usually gets booked up well in advance. Worth a call though. If not, I'd be happy to stay at Bridgend too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			So our B-team is;

Craig
Fish
Matty6
Darren

Reserves
Crow (he can commit immediately)
SteveW86

I think that's how I've read back the posts.

I wonder what the B could stand for &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

And the A team is

Drive4show (Gordon)
Therod (Nick)
Sainthacker  (Paul)
JamesR ( erm.......James??)

No nasty comments about what 'A' stands for!!


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2016)

drive4show said:



			And the A team is

Drive4show (Gordon)
Therod (Nick)
Sainthacker  (Paul)
JamesR ( erm.......James??)

No nasty comments about what 'A' stands for!!  

Click to expand...

I would never be so Anal as to do such a thing &#128540;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			I would never be so Anal as to do such a thing &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Careful...you'll dig yourself into a Hole.......


----------



## DRW (Dec 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			So our B-team is;

Craig
Fish
Matty6
Darren

Reserves
Crow (he can commit immediately)
SteveW86

I think that's how I've read back the posts.

I wonder what the B could stand for &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Just checked with wife and understand it is half term week and she has book a holiday, so we are away, so sadly can not make it, bums


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like you are in Crow!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2016)

The Best Western Heronston in Bridgend is showing up at Â£61 for a twin room, no breakfast included but there will be coffee and bacon rolls at the golf club. About 6 miles from the course, does that suit everyone?


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Just checked with wife and understand it is half term week and she has book a holiday, so we are away, so sadly can not make it, bums

Click to expand...

Unlucky Darren, but I'm grateful to your good wife! 



Matty6 said:



			Looks like you are in Crow![/QUOTE

Excellent!



drive4show said:



			The Best Western Heronston in Bridgend is showing up at Â£61 for a twin room, no breakfast included but there will be coffee and bacon rolls at the golf club. About 6 miles from the course, does that suit everyone?
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with the flow on choice of accommodation.

Has a course been decided on for Monday?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 9, 2016)

Couple of decent deals on Premier Inns site too. 

Bridgend hotels for a payband not advance of 50/night. Decent enough pub / restaurants next door - looking at the m4 one or there's another more central.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok. We're booked in to go off from 6th tee.

Can Team B PM me real names & CDH numbers please so I can complete the registration?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Ok. We're booked in to go off from 6th tee.

Can Team B PM me real names & CDH numbers please so I can complete the registration?

Thanks,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, PM sent.

The 6th looks a reasonable opener, no OB and I get a shot, what can go wrong?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2016)

Crow said:



			Cheers mate, PM sent.

The 6th looks a reasonable opener, no OB and I get a shot, what can go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

They usually tuck the flag behind the front left bunker


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2016)

Crow said:



			Cheers mate, PM sent.

The 6th looks a reasonable opener, no OB and I get a shot, what can go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

It's an index 2 for a reason &#128540; A Tough right to left dogleg, slight uphill if I remember rightly, not only a decent and accurate drive is required but it needs a good 2nd club to cut the corner rough and go for the green, I went through the back last time with my 4w into a pot bunker, and stayed there &#128563;&#128542;&#9971;&#65039;

#NoPutterRequired &#128545;


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			They usually tuck the flag behind the front left bunker   

Click to expand...

It'll have been an achievement if I can reach said bunker before I've picked up.


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's an *index 2* for a reason &#128540; A Tough right to left dogleg, slight uphill if I remember rightly, not only a decent and accurate drive is required but it needs a good 2nd club to cut the corner rough and go for the green, I went through the back last time with my 4w into a pot bunker, and stayed there &#128563;&#128542;&#9971;&#65039;

#NoPutterRequired &#128545;
		
Click to expand...

You were playing from then ladies tees then?


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

And downwind &#128092;


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 12, 2016)

PM sent Craig.

Really looking forward to this comp. Will be nice to meet some forumers too!


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			PM sent Craig.

Really looking forward to this comp. Will be nice to meet some forumers too!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, quite exciting booking it in this afternoon!

Need to figure logistics for the Monday / figure if I can get down to Cardiff early enough to get a game in :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2016)

Who is staying over on the Monday night and where? Options are Ibis in Newport (35 min drive in the morning) or there are places in Bridgend. I'm happy with either but need to know so we can all book the same place.


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Who is staying over on the Monday night and where? Options are Ibis in Newport (35 min drive in the morning) or there are places in Bridgend. I'm happy with either but need to know so we can all book the same place.
		
Click to expand...

If we're playing on Monday then I'll be stopping over, don't know the area at all so will go with the decision of those in the know.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll have to drive up on the day unfortunately


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think I'll be staying overnight on Monday but think a game of golf might be stretching it 

Assuming 4hrs best time Manchester to Cardiff, mix in Monday madness on m6 / m5 and limited daylight and it feels like a bit of a gamble?

If that's the case will be @ Porthcawl early for a practice and to make the most of the day. 

To me the premier inns looked a decent bet for a decent bed and food within easy reach. Don't fancy too much logistical effort after a 4 hour + drive.

Will also be taking also single room. Am a fitful sleeper away from home so this option usually best for all concerned!


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, it could be a bit stretched for you to squeeze in a game on Monday. The offer is still there for a knock at Radyr if anyone has time. Sunset will be around 5.30pm at that time of year.

Like you Craig, I'll be getting to Porthcawl early for a good warm up/practice :fore:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 13, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Yeah, it could be a bit stretched for you to squeeze in a game on Monday. The offer is still there for a knock at Radyr if anyone has time. Sunset will be around 5.30pm at that time of year.

Like you Craig, I'll be getting to Porthcawl early for a good warm up/practice :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Still fancy Radyr Matt, just need to work through the permutations :mmm:


----------



## Crow (Dec 20, 2016)

Bump.

How are we all managing re getting a game in on the Monday?

I'm keen to play and the sooner I can get the holiday booked the better. 
If we're not playing Monday then I'll probably travel down on the day.

Assuming we do play Monday, have we decided on accommodation?

Questions, questions!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Nick, I won't be playing on the monday but plan to travel down straight after work so should get there around 7pm for a beer and curry (depending on where we stay). Options are Newport or Bridgend I think.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 21, 2016)

My Old Man is talking about coming down with me, to see some friends in the Swansea/Llanelli area.
We'll probably come down on the Monday, play RP on the Tuesday and look for a knock on Wednesday - was going to look at Pennard or Pyle & Kenfig if anyone else fancies similar.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 21, 2016)

Things are a bit fluid at work right now, but should be able to lock in early next year.

Will definitely be staying over Monday night. Likely Bridgend.

Decisions about programme dates will dictate if I can play Monday or Wednesday (one only though) too.


----------



## Twire (Dec 21, 2016)

Stick me down as a reserve for this. I could fill in at fairly short notice.


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2016)

I could show up anywhere in South Wales on the Monday or Wednesday..


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 21, 2016)

The offer still stands for me to host you guys on the Monday if anyone fancies it.


----------



## chimpo1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Il be a reserve for RPC if anyone else drops out. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			The offer still stands for me to host you guys on the Monday if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Matt, I'd be up for this, looks a nice course.



JamesR said:



			My Old Man is talking about coming down with me, to see some friends in the Swansea/Llanelli area.
We'll probably come down on the Monday, play RP on the Tuesday and look for a knock on Wednesday - was going to look at Pennard or Pyle & Kenfig if anyone else fancies similar.
		
Click to expand...

Would you be able to play the Monday and visit friends the Wednesday?



huds1475 said:



			Things are a bit fluid at work right now, but should be able to lock in early next year.

Will definitely be staying over Monday night. Likely Bridgend.

Decisions about programme dates will dictate if I can play Monday or Wednesday (one only though) too.
		
Click to expand...

Okay Craig, sounds promising.



IanM said:



			I could show up anywhere in South Wales on the Monday or Wednesday..
		
Click to expand...

I could probably do Wednesday too but would sooner have a long weekend than break the week up work-wise.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's some fancy quoting Nick!

Can you do me a favour and PM me your club, been asked by RP. 

Cheers 

Craig


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2016)

Executive decision made......I've booked a twin room at the Heronston in Bridgend for the Monday night for myself and Therod. Only Â£61 for the room (Â£30.50 each) and plenty of rooms left at the moment.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Executive decision made......I've booked a twin room at the Heronston in Bridgend for the Monday night for myself and Therod. Only Â£61 for the room (Â£30.50 each) and plenty of rooms left at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

top bunk or bottom bunk??


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 28, 2016)

probably a waste of time but if you need anyone last minute please let me know.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2016)

A few volunteers for reserves, thought I'd consolidate in order of request;

1. Twire 
2. IanM
3. Chimp01
4. Mikejohnchapman

You could always see if there are any tee times left now you have a 4ball??


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			A few volunteers for reserves, thought I'd consolidate in order of request;

1. Twire 
2. IanM
3. Chimp01
4. Mikejohnchapman

You could always see if there are any tee times left now you have a 4ball??
		
Click to expand...

That could be a very tasty team that


----------



## chimpo1 (Dec 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			A few volunteers for reserves, thought I'd consolidate in order of request;

1. Twire 
2. IanM
3. Chimp01
4. Mikejohnchapman

You could always see if there are any tee times left now you have a 4ball??
		
Click to expand...

I have just email RPC to check on availability. Are the other 3 interested in making a team up if I organise the entry?


----------



## IanM (Dec 29, 2016)

Strike me from that.   I have a team from my old club coming over to play...

But if you see a bloke in a Newport Golf Club sweater getting out of a Freelander...come and say hello!


----------



## shewy (Dec 29, 2016)

I went down to rest bay on boxing day for a walk along the path to blow off the cobwebs, the course looks in fantastic condition, I'm def giving it a shot at winter rates. May try P&K as well, never knew they were only 40 mins from my house.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 29, 2016)

chimpo1 said:



			I have just email RPC to check on availability. Are the other 3 interested in making a team up if I organise the entry?
		
Click to expand...

If there is a slot then yes I am up for it


----------



## chimpo1 (Dec 29, 2016)

great, i had the out of office reply when i emailed. They won't be in touch until the 4th January. I will let you know when i hear something


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 29, 2016)

I booked in our usual porthcawl 4ball a few weeks before Xmas and the was only 2 slots left to choose from - the second group on 6 or the second group on 7.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 30, 2016)

I hope, for your sake, you didn't pick 6.

You'll be behind some right choppers :mmm:


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 30, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I hope, for your sake, you didn't pick 6.

You'll be behind some right choppers :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Very true! &#128514;


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 30, 2016)

Haha, I did purely as I get a shot on that one!


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2016)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Haha, I did purely as I get a shot on that one!
		
Click to expand...

It's showing as stroke index 8 on the website, assuming I'm looking at the right course....


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 30, 2016)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Pretty sure it's index 2, but it does show it as 8 on the website. I'm also pretty sure the 15th is index 1, but that shows as 3 on the website......now off to find my scorecard from November!
I remember on the card that there is stroke and matchplay indexes
[/FONT]

Yup, scorecard (well, the one in the back of course planner) shows the 6th as index 2.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2016)

I knew it was the index 2, I got accused earlier in the thread of playing off the reds!  

I remembered it vividly as there was greens staff working in the right greenside bunker at the time. 

It's a very good hole &#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			I knew it was the index 2, I got accused earlier in the thread of playing off the reds!  

I remembered it vividly as there was greens staff working in the right greenside bunker at the time. 

It's a very good hole &#127948;&#65039;&#9971;
		
Click to expand...

When I accused you of this shocking crime I was looking at the website, SI 8 for men and SI 2 for women, we'll find out for sure on the day but either way I'll be getting a shot there. :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 31, 2016)

Crow said:



			When I accused you of this shocking crime I was looking at the website, SI 8 for men and SI 2 for women, we'll find out for sure on the day but either way I'll be getting a shot there. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We'll have shots coming our of our ears!


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 31, 2016)

SI 2 = two shots for me! Let's hope I can make the most of them!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2017)

Folks.

Work isn't panning out very well for this  . Looks, unfortunately for me, like I'll need to back out.

From memory, there's a reserves lost somewhere on this thread so priority given to those on that list. 

If that's you, send me a PM and we can sort.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Folks.

Work isn't panning out very well for this  . Looks, unfortunately for me, like I'll need to back out.

From memory, there's a reserves lost somewhere on this thread so priority given to those on that list. 

If that's you, send me a PM and we can sort.

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

I have arranged a four ball with guys from my club so I can come off the reserve list.
Cheers


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Folks.

Work isn't panning out very well for this  . Looks, unfortunately for me, like I'll need to back out.

From memory, there's a reserves lost somewhere on this thread so priority given to those on that list. 

If that's you, send me a PM and we can sort.

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

I think they were looking at an additional fourball but I don't think it came to anything.  I think Twire said he could fill in quickly :mmm:


----------



## Twire (Jan 9, 2017)

I am on the reserve list but the wife's recently booked us on a golf break at Carlyon Bay for the second weekend in Feb. If anyone else on the reserve list would like to take this up, that's fine with me. If closer to the date the position is not filled i'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

Twire said:



			I am on the reserve list but the wife's recently booked us on a golf break at Carlyon Bay for the second weekend in Feb. If anyone else on the reserve list would like to take this up, that's fine with me. If closer to the date the position is not filled i'll see what I can do.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate.

SteveW86 was a possible also, what's the update with you :mmm:

So our B-team currently is;

1/ Fish
2/ Matty6
3/ Crow
4/


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			OK mate.

SteveW86 was a possible also, what's the update with you :mmm:

So our B-team currently is;

1/ Fish
2/ Matty6
3/ Crow
4/
		
Click to expand...

I'm still lurking, I don't know what my work commitments will be currently so don't want to commit, therefore leaving it open for others


----------



## merv79 (Jan 9, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm still lurking, I don't know what my work commitments will be currently so don't want to commit, therefore leaving it open for others
		
Click to expand...

I can play in this if there is still a spare slot?


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I can play in this if there is still a spare slot?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, liaise with Huds as it's his place and sort out the necessary and your in &#128077;


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I can play in this if there is still a spare slot?
		
Click to expand...

Be great to have you in the team. 

I don't want you to feel intimidated but you do realise that you'll be playing with some quality ball strikers?


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2017)

Not.


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Folks.

Work isn't panning out very well for this  . Looks, unfortunately for me, like I'll need to back out.

From memory, there's a reserves lost somewhere on this thread so priority given to those on that list. 

If that's you, send me a PM and we can sort.

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Craig, especially as you'd put the work in to organise.
Hopefully catch up some other time in the year.


----------



## merv79 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Ok, liaise with Huds as it's his place and sort out the necessary and your in &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I will send Huds a PM.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hang fire...

There's still two on the reserve list that haven't ruled themselves out.  

IanM 
Mikejohnchapman

Only right they get first dibs.

I'll PM theme later when I'm home and give them reasonable time to respond.

If not Merv, all yours :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

Our new B-team

So our B-team currently is;

1/ Fish
2/ Matty6
3/ Crow
4/ Merv79

That bet still on Gordon or are you quivering :smirk:


----------



## merv79 (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Hang fire...

There's still two on the reserve list that haven't ruled themselves out.  

IanM 
Mikejohnchapman

Only right they get first dibs.

I'll PM theme later when I'm home and give them reasonable time to respond.

If not Merv, all yours :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes no problem


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Hang fire...

There's still two on the reserve list that haven't ruled themselves out.  

IanM 
Mikejohnchapman

Only right they get first dibs.

I'll PM theme later when I'm home and give them reasonable time to respond.

If not Merv, all yours :thup:
		
Click to expand...

But they were part of the fourball of reserves that didn't materialise which Chimpo1 tried to put together and they haven't been on since. I'm sure had they still been available that fourball would have been entered, but it wasn't?

Maybe Chimpo1 can expand on that but they didn't respond [openly] to the additional forming of another fourball, so......


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2017)

Not sure from recollection Robin. Will check later. 

CBA faffing on my phone.

Would prefer to be fair than make assumptions


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			But they were part of the fourball of reserves that didn't materialise which Chimpo1 tried to put together and they haven't been on since. I'm sure had they still been available that fourball would have been entered, but it wasn't?

Maybe Chimpo1 can expand on that but they didn't respond [openly] to the additional forming of another fourball, so......
		
Click to expand...

Cheers,
I did indeed post out that I would organise with a "would people be interested if I organised?" In there and I had no takers. I did contact them and got the last team place which I have now filled with mates from my home club.
I was keen to get in there and couldn't wait around.
Sorry if this has messed things up for anyone but I did ask.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			Cheers,
I did indeed post out that I would organise with a "would people be interested if I organised?" In there and I had no takers. I did contact them and got the last team place which I have now filled with mates from my home club.
I was keen to get in there and couldn't wait around.
Sorry if this has messed things up for anyone but I did ask.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't mess anything up buddy, they didn't respond which imo is testament that they were and are no longer interested!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			But they were part of the fourball of reserves that didn't materialise which Chimpo1 tried to put together and they haven't been on since. I'm sure had they still been available that fourball would have been entered, but it wasn't?

Maybe Chimpo1 can expand on that but they didn't respond [openly] to the additional forming of another fourball, so......
		
Click to expand...

There weren't any spaces left in the competition.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

drive4show said:



			There weren't any spaces left in the competition.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there was because as Chimpo1 just stated, he got a tee but as he didn't get a response from the other reserves he then filled it with his own mates. 

Do keep up old bean &#128540;


----------



## merv79 (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Not sure from recollection Robin. Will check later. 

CBA faffing on my phone.

Would prefer to be fair than make assumptions
		
Click to expand...

Yes I totally understand, I don't need to know asap.

I am definitely free on that day so happy to wait until you have checked with previous reserves regarding availability.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			Cheers,
I did indeed post out that I would organise with a "would people be interested if I organised?" In there and I had no takers. I did contact them and got the last team place which I have now filled with mates from my home club.
I was keen to get in there and couldn't wait around.
Sorry if this has messed things up for anyone but I did ask.
		
Click to expand...

No drama here :thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			You didn't mess anything up buddy, they didn't respond which imo is testament that they were and are no longer interested!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2017)

You gonna bunk up with me and Gordon, Andy? It could be cosy!!
I would invite fish also, but he'd probably pitch up late & start re-arranging all of the sleeping arrangements


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

therod said:



			You gonna bunk up with me and Gordon, Andy? It could be cosy!!
I would invite fish also, but he'd probably pitch up late & start re-arranging all of the sleeping arrangements

Click to expand...

I don't take kind to your veiled accusation, in fact if that's how you see me you can shove it and they can find someone else.


----------



## merv79 (Jan 9, 2017)

therod said:



			You gonna bunk up with me and Gordon, Andy? It could be cosy!!
I would invite fish also, but he'd probably pitch up late & start re-arranging all of the sleeping arrangements

Click to expand...

Where are you guys staying?


----------



## merv79 (Jan 9, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Where are you guys staying?
		
Click to expand...

Anyway I am not even sure if I am in yet!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 9, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Where are you guys staying?
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember the name Andy but it's further back up this thread, hotel in Bridgend :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Anyway I am not even sure if I am in yet! 

Click to expand...

Your in, your taking my spot mate, I'll pm you my details so you can pay me.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			I don't take kind to your veiled accusation, in fact if that's how you see me you can shove it and they can find someone else.
		
Click to expand...

 wow!!! Bad day? 
Don't see you anyway. Just taking  the Mickey. 
Looking for a reason not to go?


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2017)

therod said:



			wow!!! Bad day? 
Don't see you anyway. Just taking  the Mickey. 
Looking for a reason not to go?
		
Click to expand...

No, just a case of some people who think their clever at times are nothing more than knobs!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Where are you guys staying?
		
Click to expand...

Heronston in Bridgend. We've got the honeymoon suite :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, just a case of some people who think their clever at times are nothing more than knobs!
		
Click to expand...

 I know im clever mate. So you can't be talking about me  
Have a little read back & reconsider. It would be good to see you


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jeeebus.

What happened here!?!?!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Hang fire...

There's still two on the reserve list that haven't ruled themselves out.  

IanM 
Mikejohnchapman

Only right they get first dibs.

I'll PM theme later when I'm home and give them reasonable time to respond.

If not Merv, all yours :thup:
		
Click to expand...

errrm - didn't get a PM asking if I was still interested but if you have got someone else I guess that's why.

Pity as I would liked to had the option but sobeit.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			errrm - didn't get a PM asking if I was still interested but if you have got someone else I guess that's why.

Pity as I would liked to had the option but sobeit.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't get time last night Mike.  You're the last man standing on the reserve list. 

Fancy it?

If so drop me a PM.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## User20205 (Jan 10, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Didn't get time last night Mike.  You're the last man standing on the reserve list. 

Fancy it?

If so drop me a PM.

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

you may need to have a count up of your team. I can't keep track of who's in & who's out


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2017)

therod said:



			you may need to have a count up of your team. I can't keep track of who's in & who's out 

Click to expand...

Got the numbers :thup:

It's the personnel that requires verification &#128516;


----------



## IanM (Jan 10, 2017)

Some way back I said I was already in a team of me old mates from Bowood.......

But keen to say hi!  I'll be the bloke in a Newport GC sweater!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 10, 2017)

IanM said:



			Some way back I said I was already in a team of me old mates from Bowood.......

But keen to say hi!  I'll be the bloke in a Newport GC sweater!
		
Click to expand...

I'll look out for you Ian!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 10, 2017)

OK i'm in - hopefully going to be a good day.


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Confirmation of my entry arrived today, starting on the 7th. Looking forward to a great day now. See you all there! :cheers:


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 10, 2017)

So, I presume the team is now me, Crow, Merv and Mike? 

Looking forward to it gents!


----------



## merv79 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have sent payment to Robin (Fish).

Looking forward to this!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			So, I presume the team is now me, Crow, Merv and Mike? 

Looking forward to it gents!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. That's right.

Will update the secretary with details odnthw replacements. 

Could do with sone one picking up managing the booking going forward just in case they / the club need to contact someone?

Will be easy just to get an e-mail address and loop you into the next note I send?

I hope you have a great day. Gutted that work has panned out this way.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 10, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Yep. That's right.

Will update the secretary with details odnthw replacements. 

Could do with sone one picking up managing the booking going forward just in case they / the club need to contact someone?

Will be easy just to get an e-mail address and loop you into the next note I send?

I hope you have a great day. Gutted that work has panned out this way.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to take this over mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you.  Appreciated. 

Will be in touch


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 12, 2017)

Quick check, who is staying over on the Monday night?

Myself and therod are booked into the Heronsgate in Bridgend, I think Merv is also looking to stay in Bridgend so that is 3 of us so far for beer/curry.

Anyone else??


----------



## User20205 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bridgend on a Monday Evening in Feb.....living the dream!!

do you think a curry is wise Gordon? sharing a double with a communal bog?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 12, 2017)

therod said:



			Bridgend on a Monday Evening in Feb.....living the dream!!

*do you think a curry is wise Gordon?* sharing a double with a communal bog?
		
Click to expand...

That's nothing, I'm planning to wear white trousers the next day


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 13, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Quick check, who is staying over on the Monday night?

Myself and therod are booked into the Heronsgate in Bridgend, I think Merv is also looking to stay in Bridgend so that is 3 of us so far for beer/curry.

Anyone else??
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying near Bridgend that evening but not sure what time i'm arriving as I am playing St Pierre on Monday. Happy to meet up if the timing works.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 13, 2017)

Probably a stupid question but is it jacket and tie in the clubhouse afterwards?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 13, 2017)

No smart casual is fine Paul although some people dress up.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 13, 2017)

Doesn't look like I'm around on Monday evening, but will try and move things around. However, on the 21st, me and Mike are meeting at 9am in the RP clubhouse. Perhaps we can all meet up for a brew??


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 13, 2017)

drive4show said:



			No smart casual is fine Paul although some people dress up.
		
Click to expand...

You don't mean Nick is wearing that mini skirt again?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 13, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			You don't mean Nick is wearing that mini skirt again?

Click to expand...

You better hope its not chilly! Otherwise my special hand warmers are coming out


----------



## IanM (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice sunny day last time, but the wind can cut you in half!


----------



## Crow (Jan 14, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Quick check, who is staying over on the Monday night?

Myself and therod are booked into the Heronsgate in Bridgend, I think Merv is also looking to stay in Bridgend so that is 3 of us so far for beer/curry.

Anyone else??
		
Click to expand...

I'll be travelling down on the Tuesday morning.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nick, Mike and Andrew. Please PM me your email addresses. I have been sent information from the club secretary that I need to pass on.

Cheers.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Matt.  

Looks like handover complete :thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Nick, Mike and Andrew. Please PM me your email addresses. I have been sent information from the club secretary that I need to pass on.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Matt, can you clear some stuff from your inbox please, my PM bounced back.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 9, 2017)

Crow said:



			Hi Matt, can you clear some stuff from your inbox please, my PM bounced back.
		
Click to expand...

Should be ok now. Cheers.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 9, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Matt.  

Looks like handover complete :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah all good Craig. 

Hope to get to play with you at another forum meet!


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 9, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Nick, Mike and Andrew. Please PM me your email addresses. I have been sent information from the club secretary that I need to pass on.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Email has been forwarded to the dream team! Let me know if you haven't received it.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 10, 2017)

Received thanks.

I am having a game at Pennard on the Monday if anyone fancies it. Â£25 winter rate.


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2017)

Getting closer, I'll be able to start checking the weather forecast soon. 

Really looking forward to this, my first links course of the year, hopefully it won't be the only.


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Received thanks.

I am having a game at Pennard on the Monday if anyone fancies it. Â£25 winter rate.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking for a Monday game earlier but having looked at my away course expenditure for the year ahead I'm afraid I can't do it now.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 10, 2017)

Pennard is defo worth the Â£25, love that course. Closer to the time I may see if a space is still available with you!


----------



## merv79 (Feb 11, 2017)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Pennard is defo worth the Â£25, love that course. Closer to the time I may see if a space is still available with you!
		
Click to expand...

Its most likely just me playing so let me know if you do fancy it nearer the time.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 12, 2017)

Early forecast for Porthcawl shows light rain and 16mph winds. I'm sure that'll change closer to the time!


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2017)

Got the email this morning...my group are off 10th... decent draw!  

How about you lot?


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 13, 2017)

IanM said:



			Got the email this morning...my group are off 10th... decent draw!  

How about you lot?
		
Click to expand...

We are the first group off the 6th.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll be in the crowd watching you tee off then!


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Starting on the 7th, a cheeky little par 3 to get us going.


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2017)

Liqdaddymac said:



			I'll be in the crowd watching you tee off then!
		
Click to expand...




chimpo1 said:



			Starting on the 7th, a cheeky little par 3 to get us going.
		
Click to expand...

We'll be sandwiched between you then!

Play well all.


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2017)

7th...just a flick...no shots either.... a right birdie or blob hole!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 14, 2017)

Cant see anything on the website but are there any trolley restrictions?
And what tee are the dream team starting on Gordon?


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2017)

Never seen a trolley ban there, so they probably don't ever mention it!  If worried, call the club , but I'd be shocked it there was a restriction.  Usually pretty dry underfoot there, even when the weather isn't!


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Cant see anything on the website but are there any trolley restrictions?
And what tee are the dream team starting on Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

I'd second Ian's comment above re the trolley ban.

And the dream team start on the 6th.


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2017)

The Bowood boys have brought in a replacement.... a Mr Ironman.  Be afraid....be very afraid


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 15, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Cant see anything on the website but are there any trolley restrictions?
And what tee are the dream team starting on Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

It's a shotgun start Paul at 11am. PM me your email address and i'll forward the details on (James as well please).


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It's a shotgun start Paul at 11am. PM me your email address and i'll forward the details on (*James as well please*).
		
Click to expand...

PM sent, cheers


----------



## merv79 (Feb 15, 2017)

I understand there is food after golf, is it jacket and tie?


----------



## IanM (Feb 15, 2017)

They are pretty relaxed... smart casual for the meal after is ok... some appear in jacket and tie, many do not... its usually a bit manic in the locker room after as its a shotgun start, which might influence your choice....as might the weather!


----------



## merv79 (Feb 15, 2017)

IanM said:



			They are pretty relaxed... smart casual for the meal after is ok... some appear in jacket and tie, many do not... its usually a bit manic in the locker room after as its a shotgun start, which might influence your choice....as might the weather!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2017)

That weather forecast has been stubbornly sticking at light rain and 15 or 16 mph winds , but still a few days to go for it to pick up.


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2017)

I've played it in much worse... and much better... that's not too windy

It's Wales, it rains ... Sir Nick said "bring your waterproofs!"

Equally, have some sun glasses in the bag too!


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't mind the wind but I'd sooner it didn't rain.


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2017)

Two hour delay in Newport today due to fog... not much chance of that on Tuesday


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 19, 2017)

Forecast has improved a bit, still windy but staying mainly dry fingers crossed


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2017)

As it's a shotgun start I thought I'd check the walk out to the 6th tee, it's at the other end of the course and nearly 1,000 yards as the crow flies so I'd guess around 3/4 of a mile to walk, we'll have to head out in plenty of time to be ready to go at 11.00

I might be leaving home a little earlier than originally planned...


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			As it's a shotgun start I thought I'd check the walk out to the 6th tee, it's at the other end of the course and nearly 1,000 yards as the crow flies so I'd guess around 3/4 of a mile to walk, we'll have to head out in plenty of time to be ready to go at 11.00

I might be leaving home a little earlier than originally planned...
		
Click to expand...

Geez, a bit of a trek then!


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 19, 2017)

But it's a beautiful walk &#128512;&#10084;&#9971;


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2017)

for those of you that don't speak the local lingo, this means "turn on your windscreen wipers".

HTH


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 19, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			But it's a beautiful walk &#128512;&#10084;&#9971;
		
Click to expand...

I bet it is! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## IanM (Feb 19, 2017)

There a few big walks out to holes....got a bad one a couple of years back... make you you ask in the pro shop for the best route if you're not sure...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

You can drive up to the practice ground which makes it easier to walk to some holes but again, check in the shop for advice.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

So who is up for a beer/curry in Bridgend tonight with myself, Merv and Therod?


----------



## IanM (Feb 20, 2017)

Speaking to our former club pro this morning....he said virtually all of the gorse bushes have gone to make way better spectator viewing and grandstands,,,, Senior Open this year and they have their eyes on The Open itself.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2017)

IanM said:



			There a few big walks out to holes....got a bad one a couple of years back... make you you ask in the pro shop for the best route if you're not sure...
		
Click to expand...

When I played there we started on the 5th I think it was, which is in the far left corner from the clubhouse, and I think it only took 10-15 minutes to get there.

The worst part was choosing the wrong path through the grass and struggling to get the trolley through the 6" wispy stuff.

Have a great day folks


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I played there in the summer last year and they had removed all of the gorse then.  It did not make it any easier.  Out of position and it is one tough track.  I cannot wait!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 20, 2017)

Have a good one tomorrow chaps :thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2017)

Shock horror I know but in view of the forecast winds for tomorrow I've taken the controversial decision to swap out the Dunlop 9 wood and replace it with a Mizuno 21 degree Fli-Hi.

Okay, it's still a high launcher but not as high.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			So who is up for a beer/curry in Bridgend tonight with myself, Merv and Therod?
		
Click to expand...

Do the grannies of Brigend know whats about to hit them?!?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 20, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Do the grannies of Brigend know whats about to hit them?!? 

Click to expand...

Just had to drag Gordon away from the sunrise Monday evening bridge night, mid Wales chapter !!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Got to be honest, there are better places to grab a granny than Bridgend &#129300;


----------



## User20205 (Feb 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Got to be honest, there are better places to grab a granny than Bridgend &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't be grabbing a granny anywhere!! Donald!!!


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 21, 2017)

What a fantastic day out, despite the fog delay.  I still cannot get my head around 84 points winning there today.  
Looking forward to a great season of away days this year.


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2017)

Two 84s and an 83!!

Have played 4 years on the trot so knowing where to go in the fog helped and that's the best I've ever played round there by a mile.   

Playing links on Sunday didn't hurt either


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 21, 2017)

we managed 76 points which felt ok in the conditions, maybe 3 silly points dropped out there in our team, but not enough to be anywhere near.

I somehow managed to knock it round in 78 with 4 bogeys, 1 double and the rest pars with only 1 decent birdie chance inside 10ft on the 7th...so happy with the new bats although ill use a less windy day to get an idea of yardages!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 21, 2017)

Back home after a very long tiring day. Looked like a wasted trip early on but we waited it out and evntually the fog lifted enough for a 12:45 start. I found it a tough but very fun course, and would love to go back when I can see further than 250 yards! As an 18 handicapper in with a group of single figure players I was a bit worried I wouldn't contribute but I actually played OK early on and chipped in with a couple of scores. Thanks to Gordon Nick and James for the company, and for helping to look for errant drives!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 21, 2017)

What a course, I'd love to play it on a sunny day!
Thanks to Gordon Nick and Paul for the company, and nice to meet some more forum folks. 
Look forward to seeing you all again


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2017)

Home at last, you made good time James!

Feeling pretty low about the day to be honest due to my poor standard of golf, can't remember losing so many balls.

Thanks to Matt, Mike and Andy for your company and, in spite of having me in the team, putting together a creditable 74 points in tough conditions. 

Didn't get to use the Fli-Hi on the course after all as I gave it a swing on the range and hit one fat and two shanks so thought it best to leave it in the bag.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks to Matt, Mike and Nick for your company today, really enjoyed the course and looking forward to playing it again when the weather is a bit kinder to us!

Happy with my own game today, had a 3 putt par on our last hole which was disappointing to finish 2 over, had a lot of good looks at birdies today but struggled to read the greens.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 22, 2017)

Andy, Mike and Nick. It was pleasure to play Porthcawl in your company. I really hope we get to play together again in the future. It was fantastic watching Andy striping it around! 

Due to the fog the course was punishing in places. I lost too many balls purely because you couldn't see the damn ball land. It would've helped if I was in the fairway more! My wrist is in a world of pain this morning. I've paid the price for hacking out of deep rough numerous times! 

I would love to play it again in the summer and actually play it in order. I think it would have a much better flow. Personal highlight for me was a birdie on the 5th. However, I was a little disappointed my eagle putt came up a few inches short! Had some nice pars too. 23 points was a poor return really. However, 7 blobs didn't help!  

My first links experience was a brilliant one, and I cant wait for another foray on the coast again!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2017)

Long day but very enjoyable. Always good to put a few more faces to forum names (James, Matty, Nick) but a pity I didn't get to meet any other of the guys who were playing in various other teams. 

As expected, the forum 'A' team tonked the 'B' team by a full point and therefore deserve bragging rights    Highlight for our team was James' birdie putt on the par 3 14th. Looked like 30ft from the tee but when we got to the green it was more like 100 and as it took 10 mins to trickle all the way down to the hole it must have been 200ft! No need to mention that I then missed my birdie putt on the same hole from 6ft*  

*what happens on tour stays on tour    :thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 22, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Long day but very enjoyable. Always good to put a few more faces to forum names (James, Matty, Nick) but a pity I didn't get to meet any other of the guys who were playing in various other teams. 

As expected, the forum 'A' team tonked the 'B' team by a full point and therefore deserve bragging rights    Highlight for our team was James' birdie putt on the par 3 14th. Looked like 30ft from the tee but when we got to the green it was more like 100 and as it took 10 mins to trickle all the way down to the hole it must have been 200ft! No need to mention that I then missed my birdie putt on the same hole from 6ft*  

*what happens on tour stays on tour    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

T'was a pleasure meeting you and the rest Team A too. Great bunch of lads!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 22, 2017)

My back hurts & I'm tired!!!! Nothing to do with sharing a room with Gordon

Windy Links golf is hard


----------



## merv79 (Feb 22, 2017)

therod said:



			My back hurts & I'm tired!!!! Nothing to do with sharing a room with Gordon

Windy Links golf is hard
		
Click to expand...

How did the new putter perform?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 22, 2017)

merv79 said:



			How did the new putter perform?
		
Click to expand...

it was pretty good, I lipped out on a couple where I smashed in through the break  but it felt good, rolled it pretty well 
performed under pressure when one of my team picked up thinking the 5th was a par 4  
it would be indiscrete for me to name & shame them


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 22, 2017)

drive4show said:



			*what happens on tour stays on tour    :thup:
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			performed under pressure when one of my team picked up thinking the 5th was a par 4  
it would be indiscrete for me to name & shame them 

Click to expand...

I refer m'learned friend to the above quote...


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2017)

I am still exhausted.....  I thought winning didn't tire you out!


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 22, 2017)

Definitely not a course for the carriers! I'm feeling it today.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 22, 2017)

It's a good walk, especially when you add the shotgun start/finish at the 16th.


----------

